# Side-scan sonar pics: Pete Tide II



## WhackUmStackUm

Practicing with my new side-scan sonar fish. The pics get a little bigger when you click on them.


----------



## Snagged Line

That is so Cool... Thanks for posting the scans.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Wow!


----------



## GIBBS29REG

Is that Simrad??


----------



## swander

Thats amazing! Look at the fish. Dont see the two sharks that always seem to greet me when I dive there!


----------



## PCfisher66

Simply Amazing


----------



## my3nme

Is that hummingbird or lowrance?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

my3nme said:


> Is that hummingbird or lowrance?


The Hummingbird and Lowrance side-scan units are hull-mounted systems. I used a towed sonar "fish" to take these pics.


----------



## my3nme

Very nice


----------



## Captdroot

*Thanks for sharing this stuff*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> The Hummingbird and Lowrance side-scan units are hull-mounted systems. I used a towed sonar "fish" to take these pics.[/QUOTE
> 
> *Tell me, do you have to get the transducer/sender away from the boat or is it all about getting the trans/sender deeper into the water column?*
> 
> *Have you taken any pictures in 200' +?*


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> Tell me, do you have to get the transducer/sender away from the boat or is it all about getting the trans/sender deeper into the water column?


Come on Capt'n. I can't give away ALL of my secrets! 



Captdroot said:


> Have you taken any pictures in 200' +?


Yes. I found the body of the diver who was lost on the Oriskany back in October. The body was on the bottom (215'). I also scanned some rock formations on the Edge (235') for a friend last week.


----------



## Captdroot

*Thanks for sharing........ some*

*Glad you could help give that family some closure. 
Didn't mean to ask for secrets. Was just trying to understand some new techno. Never took a picture with a cell phone, either! No kids, no grand kids to bring me up to speed.
*


----------



## Kenton

Not to drum up an old post but i am making a personal visual library of all your sidescan images and adding them to my Homeport waypoints image link. When diving the Pete II, have you seen a strong AJ presents during the winter or fall months?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Kenton said:


> Not to drum up an old post but i am making a personal visual library of all your sidescan images and adding them to my Homeport waypoints image link. When diving the Pete II, have you seen a strong AJ presents during the winter or fall months?


To be honest, it is not one of my favorite AJ spots. I am sure others have different experiences, but I usually do not see many AJs there. 

In general winter is the best time to spearfish. There is less fishing and spearfishing pressure on the wrecks.


----------



## Telum Pisces

WhackUmStackUm said:


> In general winter is the best time to spearfish. There is less fishing and spearfishing pressure on the wrecks.


I have to agree 10,000%. Now if we could do something about the cold, I might get out there more.

I have speared some barely legal AJ's on the Pete Tide before. But I hardly ever go there anymore. It's usually a site seeing trip for people on the boat if I go there. Not hardly any fish when I dive it.


----------

